# Gobble 🇹🇷Gobble 🦃



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2020)

Happy (I hope) Thanksgiving to everyone this week.  Certainly not going to be a traditional one.

What’s everyone doing?

Anything out of the norm?

GF and I are staying away from family and doing our own Turkey dinner with all the fixings over many glasses bottles of wine.


----------



## Dame (Nov 24, 2020)

Headed to the high country. Don't tell the governors. Couple of idiots.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Nov 24, 2020)

Grandkids and their parents in town, son and his girlfriend will be here tomorrow.  Business as usual at our house.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks @SpongeBob*24 for sharing this video of you frying a Turkey last year!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 24, 2020)

Well, I was planning on having a horde of 13+ hungry West Point cadets descend on my house.  Because of local COVID restrictions that limit social gatherings, we were going to do dinner in two shifts so that no one had to get "voted off the island" (awkward!!).  However, upon further review, our chain of command made the tough call to eliminate the Thanksgiving gatherings altogether.  I understand why they made that decision and I'm not upset about, but I know many cadets (who are already stuck on campus for Turkey Day) were REALLY looking forward to at least being able to get some normalcy by having Thanksgiving dinner with their sponsors.

So, it looks like I'm cooking up a whole bunch of turkey that I bought for 13+ people, and having lots of leftovers :)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> but I know many cadets (who are already stuck on campus for Turkey Day) were REALLY looking forward to at least being able to get some normalcy by having Thanksgiving dinner with their sponsors


I’m betting that has to be a disappointment for them; getting a chance to interact with their seniors in a more casual environment was probably something they were really looking forward to.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 24, 2020)

I am having Thanksgiving at my son's house this year since my home is still open rafters, joists, and concrete floors leftover from Hurricane Laura.

Other than that, I am thankful that this year is almost over and hopefully we - as a nation - can move forward in many avenues and begin fixing ourselves.

I wish everyone the very best of Thanksgivings....


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 24, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I’m betting that has to be a disappointment for them; getting a chance to interact with their seniors in a more casual environment was probably something they were really looking forward to.


That's one of the many great benefits of being a cadet here.  I did ROTC, and I can count on zero fingers the number of times I was invited over to a field grade's house for professional development in a casual atmosphere.  For one thing, we only had one field grade in our program, and he wasn't given to doing... well, much of anything, really.  Additionally, pretty much all of us hated him and wouldn't want to hang out with him any more than absolutely necessary anyway.

So much happens in these types of informal situations that is of great benefit to the subordinates.  Maybe we'll get more chances next semester.


----------



## Steve1839 (Nov 24, 2020)

Dame said:


> Headed to the high country.


Into a snow storm, no less...


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 24, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> Into a snow storm, no less...


Not much snow here yet, but I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Nov 24, 2020)

Just had our second daughter born.  Heading to my in-laws to smoke a bird.

P.S. fuck Turkey


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 24, 2020)

Tbf this my favourite YouTube time of year. It's like Christmas with all the deep fried turkey explosions.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 24, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Thanks @SpongeBob*24 for sharing this video of you frying a Turkey last year!



Turkey frying fires are like Christmas trees....every year the goal is BIGGER!!!!!

 

The plan this year is to eat alot of grub at our families and be thankful for what we have.  This includes this amazing country so many of us have spent most of our lives serving!!!!


----------



## Brill (Nov 24, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> GF and I are staying away from family and doing our own Turkey dinner with all the fixings over many glasses bottles of wine.



Smoking a bird this year but for wines, I have a go to for turkey.

Gewürztraminer Wine Guide | Wine Folly


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 24, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, I was planning on having a horde of 13+ hungry West Point cadets descend on my house.  Because of local COVID restrictions that limit social gatherings, we were going to do dinner in two shifts so that no one had to get "voted off the island" (awkward!!).  However, upon further review, our chain of command made the tough call to eliminate the Thanksgiving gatherings altogether.  I understand why they made that decision and I'm not upset about, but I know many cadets (who are already stuck on campus for Turkey Day) were REALLY looking forward to at least being able to get some normalcy by having Thanksgiving dinner with their sponsors.
> 
> So, it looks like I'm cooking up a whole bunch of turkey that I bought for 13+ people, and having lots of leftovers :)


How about delivery or they stop by for carry out? Just saying


----------



## Gunz (Nov 24, 2020)

I'll be basting the turkey with Hoppes #9.


----------



## AWP (Nov 24, 2020)

"Wait, it is Thanksgiving this week? Fuck, the DFAC's are going to be a shit show. The food's not worth it."

Many of your deployed folks on Thursday. The rest will stand in line for turkey loaf and poisoned shrimp cocktail. I'm bringing my lunch that day.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Devildoc (Nov 24, 2020)

Quiet here, just the fam.  Looking forward to a quiet, laid back few days.


----------



## Brill (Nov 24, 2020)

I’m glad I’m back among my friends here on this site. I pray you all are able to be with loved ones during this time where We give thanks for the blessings we received.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2020)

lindy said:


> I’m glad I’m back among my friends here on this site. I pray you all are able to be with loved ones during this time where We give thanks for the blessings we received.
> 
> View attachment 37099
> 
> ...


LOL

Your pics reminded me of this:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving Marines!

I still remember when Cpl. Kneuth did drunk Thanksgiving pull-ups off the ledge of his 3rd floor apartment. How the fuck he did not lose his grip and fall to his death I’ll never know.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332087105627906051


----------



## digrar (Nov 26, 2020)

As far as we can tell from these 15 videos we found of you online, your hip, back and knee pain are not service related.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 26, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, I was planning on having a horde of 13+ hungry West Point cadets descend on my house.  Because of local COVID restrictions that limit social gatherings, we were going to do dinner in two shifts so that no one had to get "voted off the island" (awkward!!).  However, upon further review, our chain of command made the tough call to eliminate the Thanksgiving gatherings altogether.  I understand why they made that decision and I'm not upset about, but I know many cadets (who are already stuck on campus for Turkey Day) were REALLY looking forward to at least being able to get some normalcy by having Thanksgiving dinner with their sponsors.
> 
> So, it looks like I'm cooking up a whole bunch of turkey that I bought for 13+ people, and having lots of leftovers :)



I;ll have some thanks Sir.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 27, 2020)

I mean....what could go wrong?


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 27, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I mean....what could go wrong?
> 
> View attachment 37175


Looks like they're planning a kitchen remodel.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy turkey day y'all!!!!

Remember, don't start drinking until after you've out the turkey in the fryer. 

Don't wanna see any of you catch yourself on fire.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone, I’m sitting in the garage roasting my a turkey on the grill and having a pretty fantastic cigar and coffee.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 24, 2022)

Last year I was still on my feeding tube post surgery, and because we had to miss my favorite holiday with my favorite food, my family had beef stew.

Today we have the whole spread, for which I am incredibly and immensely thankful.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2022)

What’s a Thanksgiving thread without a fried turkeys gone wrong video!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595400940940677125


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2022)

Two hours in, time to flip it!


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 24, 2022)

Thanksgiving feast and the thanksgiving feast nap


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy turkey day all! I’m forgoing the big dinner to fly to Cleveland (on purpose) to see about 75% of my family, watch THE Ohio State mollywhop ❌ichigan on Saturday #TheGame , then see Tom Brady play (bucket list) live in Cleveland on Sunday. 

Also- traveling on Thanksgiving is nice as shit. Really dead.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving brothers and sisters. I'm working at 18:00, getting early dinner in with folks, heading to work.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 24, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> watch THE Ohio State mollywhop ❌ichigan on Saturday #TheGame



This is a long term wishlist item for my family to do with everyone back home.

All of my cousins might be traitorous blue bastards, but they're still family. 

Go Bucks!!


----------



## Andoni (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 24, 2022)

You're a month and a half late...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving! 🦃


----------

